# Instagram anyone?



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just curious if anyone has Instagram? Look me up at vetryan15


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...instawhatnow? Is it like another failbook?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's a photo sharing site and app combo for smartphones.

Consisting of a bunch of crappy 'effect' filters, commonly used by people to take and post pics of their meals.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Haha just photos, I don't take pics of my food. I only take natural photos, of my reptiles, and scenery


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Vetryan15 said:


> Haha just photos, I don't take pics of my food. I only take natural photos, of my reptiles, and scenery


You are the 1% 

There's a thread floating around here somewhere of pics and macro shots. Lots of bugs and reptiles. You should post up a few of yours.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12796-lets-see-some-of-your-macro-photos/?hl=macro


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I will post pics soon, it's just easier and faster to upload on Instagram, if anyone is interested


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I like it a lot actually. Found a lot of woodworkers and artists searching different wood related hashtags. And cute Japanese girls  I found you Ryan. Anyone interested it's Btoon84.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Btoon, I must say u do amazing work. As soon as I finish my naturals I will have them up as well


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am a total noob to Instagram. I enjoyed looking thru your photos this morning B toon.

Looking forward to those natural pics Vet!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> I am a total noob to Instagram. I enjoyed looking thru your photos this morning B toon.Looking forward to those natural pics!


Same here, I just started on Thursday night, don't feel left out


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't used Instagram for a while, but there are some guitar goodies of mine under "ashcustomworks". Same on Youtube, FB and Tumblr. FB and YT will get some slingshot activity before long.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

ash said:


> I haven't used Instagram for a while, but there are some guitar goodies of mine under "ashcustomworks". Same on Youtube, FB and Tumblr. FB and YT will get some slingshot activity before long.


i just checked ur Instagram. I have to say the craftsman ship is amazing. U do some good work


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks buddy! No pictures of food there either


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I went to culinary arts school, and the military for cooking, I seem plenty, I don't need pics ( only 1 place I know that is worthy of food pics)


----------

